# White poop?



## Diachuk (Aug 12, 2014)

My budgies poop is a thick consistency (looks like white popped popcorn) and is fully white, no green.

What can this be?

Picture:


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

What has your budgie been eating? The foods we feed can change poop color. Green is typically seed poop, and pellets can cause poop colors to be the color of pellets. (Brown pellets=brown poop, red pellets=red poops, etc)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If your bird's droppings don't return to normal please seek the advise of an avian vet, you may find this link of interest.
http://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/The-Dropping-_-An-Indicator-of-Health.pdf


----------

